# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Как организовать простую смену сетевых настроек?

## Serji

Есть несколько машин (ноутбуков) необходимо обеспечить их нормальную работу в сетях с разными настройками. Знаю, что есть софтина для быстрой смены настроек, но не знаю что именно.

----------


## kgsv

Mobile Net Switch

----------


## pol

Сетевое окружение\Свойства\Подключ  ение\Свойства\tcpip\

Ставим авоматические настройки, появляется вкладка "дополнительная конфигурация"  а вот там вбиваем ip формата своей домашней сети...

Таким образом

Пр подключении в другую сеть, если в ней есть dhcp то машинка получит автоматом, если нет воспользуется теми сетевыми настройками что лежат в "Дополнительная конфигурация."

----------


## Zhainbay

можно написать им несколько батников
route -p add 192.168.0.50 mask 255.255.255.0 192.168.0.1
вот.

----------


## sholast

> Сетевое окружение\Свойства\Подключ  ение\Свойства\tcpip\
> 
> Ставим авоматические настройки, появляется вкладка "дополнительная конфигурация"  а вот там вбиваем ip формата своей домашней сети...
> 
> Таким образом
> 
> Пр подключении в другую сеть, если в ней есть dhcp то машинка получит автоматом, если нет воспользуется теми сетевыми настройками что лежат в "Дополнительная конфигурация."


долго...
Если ХП то лучше приведенной выше программой
В висте такая возможность встроенна по умолчанию

----------


## PortAlex

> Сетевое окружение\Свойства\Подключ  ение\Свойства\tcpip\
> 
> Ставим авоматические настройки, появляется вкладка "дополнительная конфигурация" а вот там вбиваем ip формата своей домашней сети...
> 
> Таким образом
> 
> Пр подключении в другую сеть, если в ней есть dhcp то машинка получит автоматом, если нет воспользуется теми сетевыми настройками что лежат в "Дополнительная конфигурация."


А при использовании Proxy?

----------


## johnsm123

а по моему ХР уже поддерживает несколько адресов (ИП) и подсетей одновременно на одной сетевой карте, в тех же настройках tcp можно указать какие есть сети и какие там проксики, а винда сама будет определять какие настройки ей использовать *Скрытый текст*

----------


## serg1180

Netsetman, все на русском. По моему 8 мест расположения компьютеров, для каждого места можно прописать все настройки, начиная с имени и заканчивая принтером. Применяются настройки без перезагрузки. Бесплатна.

----------


## andreysa

> а по моему ХР уже поддерживает несколько адресов (ИП) и подсетей одновременно на одной сетевой карте, в тех же настройках tcp можно указать какие есть сети и какие там проксики, а винда сама будет определять какие настройки ей использовать *Скрытый текст*


И где же такое тамИ Только IP и маску можно альтернативную
Присоединяюсь к serg1180 http://www.netsetman.com самая удобная однако - маленькая, простая, удобная.

----------


## offspirit

свойства TCP/IP -> Дополнительно -> Параметры IP - там и дополнительные IP и шлюзы

----------

